# bilder vom miniteich



## maya (24. Mai 2008)

So, jetzt hat mich doch der ehrgeiz gepackt und ich stell noch ein paar bilder vom teichbau und eine momentaufnahme dazu!Topaktuell-deshalb eine nachtaufnahme- ...geschafft! 
ligrü maya


----------



## Dodi (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: bilder vom miniteich*

Hallo Maya!

:willkommen hier im Forum.

Das ist ja echt klasse geworden! 

Hast Du ganz toll hinbekommen.

Viel Spaß mit Deiner kleinen Oase.


----------



## maya (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: bilder vom miniteich*

Hallo dodi!
Danke für das nette willkommen! Werde, wenn unser wasserfall fertig ist,bilder nachliefern (das kann ich ja jetzt auch schon  )! Bis dahin hoffen wir, dass sich unsere pflanzen wohlfühlen und algen und mückengetier weniger!
Freu mich über das tolle forum hier, habe viele tipps gefunden und  beherzigt,
liebe grüße aus österreich,
maya


----------

